# Nemesis shawl (K)



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

This is another shawl that I tested.
I love these semi-circular shawls :thumbup: :thumbup:

Here is the designer's post with details of the pattern

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-181258-1.html


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Your expertise at knitting, no matter the project, is astounding.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

PointySticksNStones said:


> Your expertise at knitting, no matter the project, is astounding.


Thank you so much for your compliment :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

What a beauty!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much :-D


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

WOW, how lovely. That must have taken you hours to do.


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

Just stunning!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you :-D 
It took about 4 weeks of just knitting for a an hour or so in the evening :thumbup:


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

WOW! STUNNING!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

That is just beautiful !!!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Breathtaking, beautifully done.


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

missmolly said:


> This is another shawl that I tested.
> I love these semi-circular shawls :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Here is the designer's post with details of the pattern
> ...


This is beautiful, I have Celeste on needles and I am loving it. This will be next, I love the semi-circular too.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Your work is stunning!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

kreweel said:


> This is beautiful, I have Celeste on needles and I am loving it. This will be next, I love the semi-circular too.


Thank you all for the lovely comments :-D

Celeste is such a lovely pattern to knit too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Your knitting is just amazing! I adore your baby items too.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

This is just beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for the compliment! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Thank you so much for the compliment! :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quot
> 
> I am anxious to get "Celeste" finished so I can start this one. The name is not an indication of the pattern is it? :lol:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: no don't worry!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful knitting!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous work, lovely pattern. Just bought it, not sure when I will get to start it.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks better than the original :lol:


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Miss Molly, I am never surprised but always astounded. Another incredibly beautiful work of art.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

:shock: Absolutely stunning. What gorgeous work. :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you for showing us your work. It's breathtaking!!


----------



## AuntB41 (Jul 16, 2012)

Your shawl is very lovely. I love the pattern and the wise choice for yarn.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all for you lovely comments :-D


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Amazing knitting! Your knitting is so prolific, do you ever sleep, lol?


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Perfect ,just perfect :thumbup: Sure to become a family heirloom :thumbup: Well done .


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Always a delight to see your beautiful knitting! What a lovely pattern as well. Your designer friend is extraordinarily talented.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you everybody for your beautiful compliments :-D :thumbup: 
If it wasn't for the talented designers, we test knitters wouldn't be able to knit these beautiful items :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Another beautiful piece of work


----------



## DearestDebi (Jun 30, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------

